# Hybrid?



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

Any ideas? I found this on amazon in an exo-terra ad.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Is that some weird Sylvaticus morph or something?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

looks pretty cool. Any links to the ad?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Isn't that the supposed "peacock" tinc?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I think we have had a thread or two about this, not sure what it's called though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

heatfreakk3 said:


> I think we have had a thread or two about this, not sure what it's called though.


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/48570-mystery-tinc-morph.html


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

That picture has been around for quite a while. That frog is not a hybrid.
It is a tinctorius morph found within the Amapa National Forest in Brazil. 
They are beautiful...but not in the hobby yet.

Here is a nice PDF on the Amapa Biodiversity Corridor.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Wow! That's a beautiful frog.


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## sbye (Nov 10, 2009)

I am very curious about this frog too. Have they named it yet? I have looked everywhere for more information on it.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

sbye said:


> I am very curious about this frog too. Have they named it yet? I have looked everywhere for more information on it.


This frog is just a huge myth...You will never see another picture of this frog besides the one seen. I have personally been in that reserve and from everyone I talked to they said it doesnt exsist. I would believe it a lil more if over the past four years we saw a different picture but we havent.


----------



## sbye (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah that does make sense. It explains why I haven't found one bit of information on it.. only that picture. Cool looking thing though.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i doubt its a myth considering it was found on a scientific expedition. simply because you couldnt locate it does not mean it doesnt exist, especially within a huge rainforest.


you be the judge though...

Photos of newly discovered species in Brazil's Amazon rainforest


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I posted this about 2 months ago, it's a "peacock" tinc...supposedly...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

thedude said:


> i doubt its a myth considering it was found on a scientific expedition. simply because you couldnt locate it does not mean it doesnt exist, especially within a huge rainforest.
> 
> 
> you be the judge though...
> ...


 
I also doubt it is a myth as well as many years ago I saw a picture either that morph or a very similar one, while talking to Jack Cover and Anthony Wisniewski and they said it was a real frog from Brazil. 

Ed


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ed said:


> I also doubt it is a myth as well as many years ago I saw a picture either that morph or a very similar one, while talking to Jack Cover and Anthony Wisniewski and they said it was a real frog from Brazil.
> 
> Ed


What I mean by a myth is a freak of nature, natural hybrid. Otherwise since it was a scientific find we would have heard its classification name...It was one of a kind probably. I have also heard that the natives protect this frog because the believe it to be one of there God's. For me I choose to think it was a one of a kind freak of nature until I hear a classification name/ more pictures of this frog. Feel free to correct me on this if it has been classified. Just seems weird that a scientific team found this frog and surely would have recorded its location at the least to find it again, not to mention toe clippings, to be able to classify this frog.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

rcteem said:


> What I mean by a myth is a freak of nature, natural hybrid. Otherwise since it was a scientific find we would have heard its classification name...It was one of a kind probably. I have also heard that the natives protect this frog because the believe it to be one of there God's. For me I choose to think it was a one of a kind freak of nature until I hear a classification name/ more pictures of this frog. Feel free to correct me on this if it has been classified. Just seems weird that a scientific team found this frog and surely would have recorded its location at the least to find it again, not to mention toe clippings, to be able to classify this frog.


Currently it is classified under Dendrobates tinctorius.. as referenced in Lotters et al.. As with any other nomenclature that may change based on on further information including but not limited to DNA work. As I noted in the thread I linked above but there isn't any evidence at the moment showing tinctorius don't range into that region.... 

Ed


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ed said:


> Currently it is classified under Dendrobates tinctorius.. as referenced in Lotters et al.. As with any other nomenclature that may change based on on further information including but not limited to DNA work. As I noted in the thread I linked above but there isn't any evidence at the moment showing tinctorius don't range into that region....
> 
> Ed


There are tincs there in that region!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

rcteem said:


> There are tincs there in that region!!!


 


> As I noted in the thread I linked above *but there isn't any evidence* at the moment *showing tinctorius don't range into that* region....


Read the last sentence again more closely.. note the double negative.. 

Ed


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ed said:


> Read the last sentence again more closely.. note the double negative..
> 
> Ed


My bad, lil late for me


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Why is it so hard to accept this frog as legitimate? There are Tinc morphs near this one and some even much further south in Brazil. The frog's pattern is not out of the range of what a Tinctorius can look like either. The Lorenzo morph is somewhat close to this frog location wise, and I see some similarities in their patterns as well.

Here is a picture of a Lorenzo Tinctorius I found in a post by Michael Khadavi (Corpus Callosum).

















There isn't a huge difference in pattern between this frog and the "Mystery Tinc". Just replace the black/dark coloration on the Lorenzo with a bright blue and accentuate some of the orange on the limbs and there you go.



I don't know...I'll just have to go to Brazil and find one for you guys.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

frogandtoad said:


> Why is it so hard to accept this frog as legitimate? There are Tinc morphs near this one and some even much further south in Brazil. The frog's pattern is not out of the range of what a Tinctorius can look like either. The Lorenzo morph is somewhat close to this frog location wise, and I see some similarities in their patterns as well.
> 
> Here is a picture of a Lorenzo Tinctorius I found in a post by Michael Khadavi (Corpus Callosum).
> 
> ...


Ill be glad to tag along with you...going back in March and then November


----------

